# virginia opossums in the UK...?



## maxDVM (Feb 20, 2016)

does anybody know where to find virginia opossums (not possums) in the UK? Asking on behalf of my friends (they keep fruit bats, kinkajous, monkeys, etc) who don't speak english... Tried looking on Hamm but no use. Some guys from EU said they are trying to find them, but hopelessly... 
Will be happy for the information and will be happy to forward the info to my friends. 
Cheers


----------



## maxDVM (Feb 20, 2016)

PS my friends are based in the EU, so obviously documents/chip/CITES (if needed) will be required.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

It is widely believed that there aren't any in the UK at the moment. Mostly due to their high price and extremely short lifespan. 

There are possibly a few white eared opossums about, but haven't even seen one of those for about 3 years either.


----------



## maxDVM (Feb 20, 2016)

oh dear, I didn't know about the lifespan
thanks


----------

